# Do you know your 60's rock stars?



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Do you know your 60's rock stars? Another little quiz to get you thinking.

I got:

60s Rock Guru!

From Jefferson Airplane to Roy Orbison, you know your 60s rock. Some of these were admittedly quite easy, but some took a real keen memory to answer - and you did! The 60s started the ascent of rock, along with the British Invasion. We bet you still rock out to these fantastic musicians still today, as their music is timeless. Share this quiz with your fellow music lover and let's see how many they remember!

Something up there is working, or else it's my new glasses!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

They didn't tell me how well I did because I don't use Facebook or Twitter


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

You did well not to use facebook (quack's misanthropic appraisal)


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

60's rock guru for me too. Lots of old fave's in there!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2014)

I did the test and came back the response : "Johann Joseph Fux was too young in the 1660s to have yet built up a following of screaming teenagers intent on unlocking the secrets of species counterpoint. Try the test again, but in a later century."


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

14/14

In my ever ongoing Zappa (especially Mothers era) research I obviously come across a lot of '60s bands and I'm familiar with most if not all of the big names, and a fair amount of the moderately proportioned ones, too.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> They didn't tell me how well I did because I don't use Facebook or Twitter


Me neither.

I'll just project it would have been Rock Guru.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I got 'rock guru', which made me wonder a little, because I had to guess a few. 
It's a little sad to pass from Seaside Rock-Eater to Rock Guru, without ever having been Rock Chick.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

It wasn't exactly difficult was it haha. Hardly the most obscure bands in the world. Fortunately I could tell the difference between the Rolling Stones and The Stooges.
Considering that they spelled Hendrix's name wrong, I'll argue that we probably know more than whoever made the quiz.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Another guru. Now I need to find a mountaintop cave to inhabit while awaiting the arrival of young initiates.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah. that was easy. Is this a picture of Johnny Cash or Frank Sinatra? Hmmm.....


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah, guru too ! 

Waiting for the quiz on depressing 80's wavebands, then we'll see the real connaisseurs.....


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

12/14

If like me you don't do facebook, you can get your result by scrolling down the page.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I got "60s Rock Guru!" Where does it tell you how many you got wrong, or is it that the Guru got them all right? I did guess on a couple but not just a wild guess. Much of it was way too easy in fact.

EDIT: Man, that is hidden. You have to scroll way down past all the comments to get the result. Anyway, I got one wrong. Said the Band instead of Buffalo Springfield. If I had looked closer I should have recognized Neil Young as he is one of may favorites (a recent thing, never listened to him before 2012).


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

13/14. I too am a 60's rock guru, apparently. Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!

I liked this: 



> BD "This is where REAL music came from."
> 
> EA "Any music is real music."
> 
> ...


So pettiness and elitism don't just flourish* in classical music forums...

*_allegedly_


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The Group *The Savage Rose * did tours abroad, including the US, and could have made a huge break-through internationally, but broke with the commercialism of the music industry and then concentrated on political texts, flirting with socialism etc. Two of the main figures were sons of the Danish composer Herman D. Koppel, the instrumentalists eminent, and the highly original singer Anisette in a class of her own. The group still exists.

Vintage film from 1968. Don´t miss the last part "Open Air Shop" (14:30), further illustrating the rawness apparent at times, the instrumental interludes, and the exceptional vocal talent 




They would experiment a lot with their music, and the LP versions can be different from this.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I got an autopilot full marks for a change. This is probably because the 60's is one of my two favourite decades for pop/rock music and it would have been fairly remiss of me not to have got them all seeing the acts were well-known. Show me fourteen pictures of one-hit wonder garage rock bands from 64-67 then I'll no doubt struggle.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> I got an autopilot full marks for a change. This is probably because the 60's is one of my two favourite decades for pop/rock music and it would have been fairly remiss of me not to have got them all seeing the acts were well-known. Show me fourteen pictures of one-hit wonder garage rock bands from 64-67 then I'll no doubt struggle.


Not fourteen, but here is one.

Any ideas?


----------



## DamoX (Sep 14, 2014)

11/14 ... omg :\


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Needs more garage (and freakbeat)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Wood said:


> Not fourteen, but here is one.
> 
> Any ideas?


I thought it might be the Beau Brummels but I always thought they were a five-piece. Is that bloke in the dark jacket actually with the band?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> I thought it might be the Beau Brummels but I always thought they were a five-piece. Is that bloke in the dark jacket actually with the band?


Nope, it's Rich Romanello, owner of the Morocco Room and the Brummels' first manager.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> I thought it might be the Beau Brummels but I always thought they were a five-piece. Is that bloke in the dark jacket actually with the band?


Good one. 5 piece for sure.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I got 100%, and did not even follow, or consume, much of the music from those groups, or some at least. Goes to prove what force the commercial pop music industry has on us -- without listening to AM radio, without going to concerts, without much of any conscious thought, this was 'all around me' in my formative late teens and early twenties, and unavoidable simply by association with my peers. 

I'm still surprised, though, at how well a few us from this generation on TC did on this little quiz, i.e. weren't we all supposed to be getting stoned so often that we would not remember, or our later 'senior years' memory capacities turned to mush by all the drug use? LOL.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Taggart said:


> Nope, it's Rich Romanello, owner of the Morocco Room and the Brummels' first manager.


I see...he looks the sort that would make record companies (secretes cotton wool into both cheeks) 'an offer you can't refuse...' One of the band is sitting on what could be a case full of money. :lol:


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

I've seen two of those acts in concert once, and one of them four(?) times - with the most recent being more than twenty years ago. Oh how time flies etc...

e: nope, I've only seen two of them.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> I see...he looks the sort that would make record companies (secretes cotton wool into both cheeks) 'an offer you can't refuse...' One of the band is sitting on what could be a case full of money. :lol:


He did, but it backfired. You can find details of his hospitality here. When that didn't work out, he then contacted Tom Donahue and Bobby Mitchell of Autumn Records who took over the management contract. Their producer at Autumn was Sylvester Stone (Sly of Sly and the Family Stone) who also produced Grace Slick (in the Great Society).


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

PetrB said:


> I'm still surprised, though, at how well a few us from this generation on TC did on this little quiz, i.e. weren't we all supposed to be getting stoned so often that we would not remember, or our later 'senior years' memory capacities turned to mush by all the drug use? LOL.


LOL, that's the plan; memoryfunction inversely proportional to drugs intake, once you've reached the end you go out with a very big blank.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

What is this band? They had one big hit. They later became the "And" in Johnny Winter's rock band Johnny Winter And. Then the guitarist went on to play with Edgar Winter and then had a solo career.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^ I believe that's Rick Derringer and so the band would be The McCoys.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

My favorite non-classical era. Some of the groups I saw live in the 60's (and remember): Jimi Hendrix Experience; The Lovin' Spoonful; The Young Rascals; Sopwith Camel; The Turtles; Blood, Sweat & Tears. :tiphat:


Quiz: 14 out of 14 (100%)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

mirepoix said:


> ^^^^ I believe that's Rick Derringer and so the band would be The McCoys.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> My favorite non-classical era. Some of the groups I saw live in the 60's (and remember): Jimi Hendrix Experience; The Lovin' Spoonful; The Young Rascals; Sopwith Camel; The Turtles; Blood, Sweat & Tears. :tiphat:
> 
> Quiz: 14 out of 14 (100%)


I do envy you a little - I get the impression that there must have a great band playing pretty much every month in your neck of the woods back then? Most of what were to become my favourite acts were either past it, defunct or dead by the time I got into rock music in the late 70s. At least I managed to see Led Zeppelin before Bonham died and Pink Floyd before they split but I still would have liked the opportunity to have seen more of rock's old guard while they were in their prime.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> My favorite non-classical era. Some of the groups I saw live in the 60's (and remember): Jimi Hendrix Experience; The Lovin' Spoonful; The Young Rascals; Sopwith Camel; The Turtles; Blood, Sweat & Tears. :tiphat:
> 
> Quiz: 14 out of 14 (100%)


Blood, Sweat & Tears was a great band. A band in a similary vein that I just never cared for is Chicago. Seems that BS&T was more powerful, hard driving than Chicago maybe and that was when I was largely into hard rock. But I still don't care for Chicago.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

14/14 It gave me my score without using TwitFace


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Florestan said:


> Blood, Sweat & Tears was a great band. A band in a similary vein that I just never cared for is Chicago. Seems that BS&T was more powerful, hard driving than Chicago maybe and that was when I was largely into hard rock. But I still don't care for Chicago.


I preferred BS&T also. Chicago was big band in comparison. But, Chicago had a lot more hits.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Florestan said:


> Blood, Sweat & Tears was a great band. A band in a similary vein that I just never cared for is Chicago. Seems that BS&T was more powerful, hard driving than Chicago maybe and that was when I was largely into hard rock. But I still don't care for Chicago.


I really liked Blood, Sweat & Tears for the first two or three albums - those horns really smoked. Losing Al Kooper after the debut was a blow from which they recovered, but for me it was pretty much game over once Dick Halligan left after BS&T 4.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> I do envy you a little - I get the impression that there must have a great band playing pretty much every month in your neck of the woods back then? Most of what were to become my favourite acts were either past it, defunct or dead by the time I got into rock music in the late 70s. At least I managed to see Led Zeppelin before Bonham died and Pink Floyd before they split but I still would have liked the opportunity to have seen more of rock's old guard while they were in their prime.


I watch some of the PBS retro rock shows. They don't come off too well. Motown 70's stuff is more successful to my ears.

BTW the Jimi Hendrix Kansas City concert cost me $4.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I was ridiculously fond of The Beatles & Paul McCartney when I was thirteen, but looking back, I liked The Kinks, The Who and The Animals - they all had a bit more grit, though some of the Beatles' tunes are very melodic. I never did like The Stones too much - Mick Jagger seemed such a Bighead...


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I know next to nothing about 60's rock and I still got "Rock guru." Maybe I'm a good guesser. I recognized a few just by their haircuts.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

14/14 but I wanted so much to choose frank zappa as the who


----------

